# E Code - Would you use a MVA E Code



## mark.rnznbrnk (Oct 1, 2012)

Would you use a MVA E Code for an accident that happened "on" a vehicle, but was in no way a MVA?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Mark ,

Actually it depends on documentation. viz., Finger caught in car door leads to E918 but if the car is moving then code set is in MVA (E818 etc) category. 

From documentation we can easily distinguish the code sets like on Highway, streets, etc (or as per ICD 9 CM E codes categories). So if you provide any example for respective question then it's good to explain in deep.

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------

